# The Black Tempest



## ^D^akhanavar (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi everyone , im gonna leave here pics of my actual rig that i have built 2 weeks ago! hope you like it! 

Components used: 

Thermalright Venomous-X Black Edition
16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 
Core I7 3820
 SLI Msi Gtx 570 Twin Frozzr III Power Edition/OC
Asrock X79 Extreme 7
7 Enermax TB Silence Pwm Fans (5 x 120mm e 2 x 140mm )
Nzxt Sleeved Kit White 2m
Nzxt Tempest Evo - Side panel cut and inserted transparent acrilic and inserted 3D fibre carbon
PSU Seasonic M12D 850W
2x Samsung F3 ( Raid 0 )

here it goes:


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice looking setup.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jul 1, 2012)

welp... there goes the last 3mb of my data plan lol

nice and clean looking build. the hardware should last a while (2 yrs+?) to as far as gaming needs go


----------



## ^D^akhanavar (Jul 1, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> welp... there goes the last 3mb of my data plan lol
> 
> nice and clean looking build. the hardware should last a while (2 yrs+?) to as far as gaming needs go



thanks, i hoppe it will last more than that, the only thing that i could change in 2 years are the graphic cards, but even that i may do not need to change anything, and even with these 2 570 i run everything in ultra settings and 1920-1080p resolution


----------



## lucky_shot (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like a jet.  I like the lighting a lot.


----------



## ^D^akhanavar (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks mate! the lightnings are very powerfull


----------



## ^D^akhanavar (Nov 18, 2012)

hi everyone just came here to say that my SLI MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozzr III Power Edition OC has been sold to give entry to the SAPHIRE HD 7970 GHZ OC Editon Vapor-X 6GB 
im sorry about the quality of the photos but once i got the other camera ill take another photos with better quality ! I also bought the Kingston V200 120GB SSD , Hope you like it!


----------

